# Jobs with little to no competing candidates regardless of pay?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

So if anybody would be willing to share. Might be helpful to know? 

Being paid less doesn’t matter or if simply the atmosphere ‘creeps out people’ and makes them want to leave the position. So something that makes the 'competitive' types of people 'avoid it like the plague'.

If the positions have little to nobody coming and employer desperate to hire would be even great.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

All those jobs are taken by immigrants.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Why? How exactly?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I know in Canada apparently they’re bringing in Germans( other Europeans)because a lot of the younger people tend not to work in them. I’m talking about trades. Electricians, carpenters, tool and diemakers etc.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Solar Pony said:


> Why? How exactly?


They have no qualifications and can barely speak English. They take any job they can get.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

There are lots of jobs that have little competition that pay very well, they are often niche technical work. Jobs that have skill sets that aren't commonly found in combination. Work isn't often easy to find when you want to move, but you are very safe, very valued, and paid well.


----------



## Saskopia (Aug 9, 2018)

Some jobs with low interest and high demand probably aren't going to be that competitive. I've always thought of occupations like archivist, clerk and legal researcher to be nice introvert jobs. Skilled trades are probably a good choice too.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Drug dealing, prostitution, serial killer and vigilante


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Solar Pony said:


> So if anybody would be willing to share. Might be helpful to know?
> 
> Being paid less doesn’t matter or if simply the atmosphere ‘creeps out people’ and makes them want to leave the position. So something that makes the 'competitive' types of people 'avoid it like the plague'.
> 
> If the positions have little to nobody coming and employer desperate to hire would be even great.


Maybe someone else said it, but plumbing and electrical are great jobs that require training at community colleges generally and pay really well (I have 2 masters degrees and my plumber makes more than me per hour and you don't have all the debt). A lot of people don't want these jobs anymore because they are "blue collar" but they are great jobs. 

Other jobs would be construction foreman etc. I think jobs that you don't need a 4 year degree for but rather a 2 year degree or training so you aren't smothered by debt but can then make a lot of money with a guaranteed employment are really the way to go these days. They are also the type of job that most politicians aren't pushing (see Obama expanding Pell grants and saying everyone needs a 4 year degree regardless of the fact that many grads don't have jobs waiting for them but have huge debt).


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Mortician 
Elevator repairman


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Surreal Snake said:


> vigilante


I'm a vigilante. I even have my own blog. The freedom's great. The pay sucks.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have heard that there is a demand for psychiatrists (at least in the United States that is).


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Solar Pony said:


> So if anybody would be willing to share. Might be helpful to know?
> 
> Being paid less doesn’t matter or if simply the atmosphere ‘creeps out people’ and makes them want to leave the position. So something that makes the 'competitive' types of people 'avoid it like the plague'.
> 
> If the positions have little to nobody coming and employer desperate to hire would be even great.


As far as I know, the retail and fast food industry is always hiring people. And grocery stores too.


----------



## maxmayer (Oct 25, 2018)

murders  but honestly i do not even know


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

You're looking for smaller companies, in the 80-120 employee range. Niche companies where no one really thinks about them when generally applying for jobs. And niche enough where they'd like someone with relevant degree, but are totally find to train since it's unlikely to find someone like that. A company like mine 

Search for small companies. A good way to do it is drive around. I'm not talking about small businesses, mind you, as they almost entirely hire through connections. Small companies, on the other hand, often have a hard time filling positions, as they have less means to market their openings, and people don't think of them. When you type in account manager in indeed, bigger companies pop up instead top of the list. 

A good way to search for jobs is looking near the last pages of a job listing when you search for something on indeed, for instance. Less people are looking there. If 100 people type in account manager, and those 100 people spend their month applying for jobs on the first 5 pages... page 20 is being neglected, and thus those companies are more desperate to hire.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

In recent days, this is something that I've been thinking about as well. The best options seem to involve the lowtier jobs that no one wants, jobs that highly emphasize self-initiation/self-learning (eg: jobs that require you to be certified in several things); or jobs that require a skill that many people do not possess (eg: being fluent in a particular foreign language). 

I also think that every field has their own niches that many people don't care for- whether it's certain types of law, tech, engineering, healthcare, teaching, administrative/office work, etc. This seems quite true for job roles where one is required to stay informed and constantly learn ever changing laws, regulations, technology, products, etc.

If curious, Im also considering and working my way to a job that isnt highly competitive. Network Securiyy Engineer to be exact. Decent pay, places strong emphasis on certifications/self initiation rather than the traditional degree, and seems to be a less desirable career to job candidates compared to other types of tech jobs out there.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Solar Pony said:


> So if anybody would be willing to share. Might be helpful to know?
> 
> Being paid less doesn’t matter or if simply the atmosphere ‘creeps out people’ and makes them want to leave the position. So something that makes the 'competitive' types of people 'avoid it like the plague'.
> 
> If the positions have little to nobody coming and employer desperate to hire would be even great.





Dragunov said:


> All those jobs are taken by immigrants.


He's halfway right, a great way to find out what jobs your country considers to be of high demand and low supply is to look for the your countries skilled labor immigration programs, and you don't have to be an immigrant to actually get those jobs, they are posted for immigrants because there aren't enough existing people (both residents and current immigrants) competing for them.

If memory serves me, you live in Australia right? Here's your go to list: Australia Skilled Occupation List - Australian Visa Bureau <- Everyone of those jobs is a job your countries department of labor deems high demand and low on competition.

Obviously the rest is up to you, but somehow I am imagining you as a sonographer. I don't know why, but I can imagine you finding a calling in rubbing people's bellies, and that's not a sentence you can say about a lot of people.


----------



## Fickle Friend (Nov 8, 2018)

Smaller companies are always looking for digital marketers, social media experts, and graphic designers. These skills can be easily picked up at home with some spare time and a laptop. Start your own hobby webpage to build up a portfolio and you're set. 

If you're a bit more ambitious, try self-learning front-end coding with online resources/courses.

edit: many of these jobs can be work from home jobs if that suits you


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Solar Pony said:


> So if anybody would be willing to share. Might be helpful to know?
> 
> Being paid less doesn’t matter or if simply the atmosphere ‘creeps out people’ and makes them want to leave the position. So something that makes the 'competitive' types of people 'avoid it like the plague'.
> 
> If the positions have little to nobody coming and employer desperate to hire would be even great.


sounds like you dont really want a career type job. 

what about work at a library? id imagine thats pretty low stress, low competition, low pay, low interactivity with clients..


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Neurotechnology stuff, teachers in general, whenever some hardcore mats are used.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Separating recycling. I did it last summer as part of what I did on a campground but there's a bigger market for it. Any green job is in future demand but separating recycling probably has the least demand. You literally wash and sort trash. It's gross. It's garbage man squared. I am proud to say I've done my time as an environmentalist washing the trash and sorting it in hot weather. But we need a lot of you full time who don't mind as much as I did.


----------

